# Live bait question



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

What's the best way to hook live bait (bluegill, ect.) while fishing for catfish (flatheads). Is it best to hook in on the top part by the fin or where? What rigs, hooks, size, type ect. Just trying to learn what all works best for most people. Thanks.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I usually hook gills through what I call the nose hole. Go through the skin on the roof of their mouth and out the hole. No damage and the gill stays alive. I also sometimes cut the side fin about halfway off to give them the erratic swimming motion.
Most will probaly tell you they hook gills right below the dorsal fin.

I usually use an 8/0 [email protected]#$72(sic) octopus circle hook.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Makes sense. Thank you.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Couple different rigs for fishing different situations.

A simple slip rig with a sinker, swivel and hook is generally used while fishing the bottom. You can also use a slip float rig, consisting of a float stop, bead, float, weight, swivel and hook. Those 2 rigs can be used in any water to catch fish... there a several other rigs to be used to suspend baits off the bottom, but the two describe will work just fine especially just starting out.

Depending on what kind of water you fish should determine how you rig, and rig live bait. Generally speaking, if you are fishing the river, either rig above will work- hooking your bait will be based on flow rate. If the current is really strong, any live bait rigged where water will flow opposite their gills will kill them quickly, so it's best to hook them through the "nose" and if you have little to no current, then hooking below the dorsal will do fine. Same goes for lakes, but not alot of current there, so dorsal fin hooking will be ok. It's really personal preference too.

All my rigs whether it be lake fishing or river, I have 30lb Stren High Impact or Berkly Big Game spooled on my reels (except in heavy cover situations where I will go with 80lb power pro braid) matched with a pretty stout barrel swivel and a 7/0-10/0 Gamakatsu Octopus hook. If I'm fishing very large live baits 8" or larger I will opt for an Eagle Claw Kahle 10/0 hook... they are a really good hook for lareg live baits and flatheads.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

AWWW! Gamma octopus circle hooks. I call them Gotcha Hooks... You can't see buy my hat is over my heart right now.


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

Flathead King 06 said:


> Depending on what kind of water you fish should determine how you rig, and rig live bait. Generally speaking, if you are fishing the river,hooking your bait will be based on flow rate. If the current is really strong, any live bait rigged where water will flow opposite their gills will kill them quickly, so it's best to hook them through the "nose" and if you have little to no current, then hooking below the dorsal will do fine. Same goes for lakes, but not alot of current there, so dorsal fin hooking will be ok. It's really personal preference too.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Good info


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Here is my basic rig for flathead in lakes.










I find snelling hooks is strong and a sliding sinker allows the flathead to run till I am ready to set the hook.










If I fish in current I will hook the baits in the nose so they live longer.










Make sure your gear is in top condition and drag is set correctly. You never know when you will fight a big fish.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

katfish, I notice you don't use a leader/swivel with your slip rigs. Is that just in lakes or do you use the same setup in rivers too. I have considered a strait line rig just to eliminate 2 knots but assumed that the river current would most likely pull my bait right against my sinker. Limiting the action of the bait and increasing the chances of a tangle around my sinker which would eliminate the slip rig. Just curious of you thoughts and experiences with that.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Rusty

You can make a leader rig without knots. Put a bobber stop knot (and a bead if needed)above the hook at your leader length and the sinker or sinker slide above that.

The advantage is that there is no knot in the line. Knots with line lapped over itself created a tension point (weak spot) because the line tends to cut itself where it is overlapped.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Yeah I guess bobber stop would work now that Im fishing out of the kayak. I tried before while bank fishing, I tend to cast too far/hard so it never held. 

Thanks


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Some great info 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

katfish said:


> Here is my basic rig for flathead in lakes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait, you catch flatheads on sunfish that big? 
then again, i stick to channels for a good meal, so i wouldnt know.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the info guys. Can't wait to hook one someday.


----------



## catman5/15/13 (Jun 14, 2013)

I started fishing catfish last year on Knox lake we use to cut the head off of the blue Gil and hook it through the eyes. So my question is better to keep alive or cut in parts?


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> you catch flatheads on sunfish that big?













Flathead will take fish as large as they can fit into their mouth and get down.
Some aggressive river fish will kill themselves trying to swallow a fish too large.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow! I guess they don't get as big as they do by eating minnows do they.


----------

